# OK, were seriously looking



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

30/34 Feet, Must have at least one slide. Up to 65k

Suggestions for models to look at please.

Also Private or Dealer, opinions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

some thing like this maybe :

Link click here


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there
I should think that you will get a very nice RV for the budget......
Maybe try This

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Now you've done it JiimJam you are crossing to the other side where you will suffer equal quantities of admiration and disdain. It's a new life with a new type of porta pottie, where you will empty garages when you fill up, you will eat into the ozone layer, cause the sun to be blocked out, prevent people from ever overtaking again, using up all the campsite, taking up valuable space on ferries. How very dare you. 8O Lucky sod.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

65k... I can't even imagine having that sum of money to spend on an rv. Your so rich! :lol:

You should get something lovely for that.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

JimJam

Why not pm Superk (member on this site)?

He has a beautiful Holiday Rambler for sale in immaculate condition, and he has really looked after it.

Do a search on the member list - he has a link to his ad under his sig.

Welcome to the Dark Side. . .

Bruce


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> 65k... I can't even imagine having that sum of money to spend on an rv. Your so rich! :lol:
> 
> You should get something lovely for that.


Hey Shane
Some of us aspire to owning a really nice van........ But you have TWO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: How rich is that :lol: :lol:

Keith
Ps I hope that this is not taken as being as "off topic" :roll: :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

His and Hers. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> 65k... I can't even imagine having that sum of money to spend on an rv. Your so rich! :lol:
> 
> You should get something lovely for that.


I can aspire to it. Just can't bleedin' afford it.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

There was a time     

With that budget you could have fun in the States :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mind you you wont go far wrong talking to Linda at Stateside :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kands said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > 65k... I can't even imagine having that sum of money to spend on an rv. Your so rich! :lol:
> ...


mmm, not my idea of fun having two! Wish someone would buy my Dethleffs!


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

And now is the time to buy in dollars from the UK.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I was going to suggest SuperK's Holiday Rambler. He looked after it so well that he even got his wife on the roof to clean it for him ! His excuse? She is lighter than him.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

kijana and billym thanks for the support at least you've seen it and know what a good job my wife has done cleaning it.

jimjam - take a look at the link below - I'm sure you wouldn't be dissapointed - she's a beauty - every accessory you could wish for.


----------

